# Dealer's dress at shows



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Here is a respected motorhome dealer. How should they dress at shows to maximise sales? Here is YOUR chance to give this important feedback and guidance as a means of thanking him for his support. It is timely as Shepton starts in a few days.










Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Is he Mr Brownhill? 

seems strangely familiar..... :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

No; he's one of the best 

Clue - he talks a lot!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

alarming :?: 8)


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

OMG who on earth is that he well scary!!!!!


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

bognormike said:


> alarming :?: 8)


EVB I guess ?

steve


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

What gave it away? His handsome features, his attire or my clue?!


----------



## jetski (Feb 18, 2007)

could it be peter"
he talks a lot
and full of useful information


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Its not me or any of my lot, we wear blue shirts with the Johns Cross name on them!

Peter


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

If he's changed his products to Parrots, eye patches or Jolly Rogers it could boost sales no end :lol: :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

and where's the dress? :wink: :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I cropped the photo to get rid of it.

I like her coy come hither look though. She could do with a bit of laser treatment at the beautician.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Are we judging a book by it's cover. Never a good idea, I think.

I have no idea who he is but what he says and how he conducts his business would count for me, not how he looks, Alan.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

DABurleigh said:


> Here is a respected motorhome dealer. How should they dress at shows to maximise sales? Here is YOUR chance to give this important feedback and guidance as a means of thanking him for his support. It is timely as Shepton starts in a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He'd get his money back on the Ghost Train


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

erneboy said:


> I have no idea who he is but what he says and _*how he conducts his *_business would count for me, not how he looks, Alan.


 (My emphasis)

I'm going down to see him next week Alan - and as DABs said, he's one of the best.

Dave


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Bugger! It doesn't take long :lol: At least post the whole bloody picture so I don't seem such a prat! It was a Pirate party don't you know!

Eddie 

ps A great New Year party, looking forward to a fantastic 2010 :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

From the poll I conclude MHF's advice is that for a three day show, in order to maximise sales you dress like a pirate for one day 

Dave


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dave I don't know about Pirates, but I will guarantee that there will be some cowboys there, and even the odd highwayman :roll: 

Cheers

Eddie


----------

